
Ask HN: Interest in a service where a person insults you to motivate you? - mcrittenden
Basically thinking along the lines of https:&#x2F;&#x2F;bossasaservice.life&#x2F; except in the form of ridicule and belittlement instead of encouragement, for people who are motivated by insults or just enjoy them.<p>Steps would be like:<p>1. You send us your task list<p>2. We ruthlessly insult you daily (email or preferred chat app) for not completing it<p>3. You send us proof that you completed it<p>4. We give you a break temporarily<p>5. Repeat<p>Maybe charge $25 per month, same as Boss As A Service.<p>I know this sounds ridiculous but I can&#x27;t get the idea out of my head. Am I crazy?
======
xtagon
Reminds me of this talk:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2paoNvG5Nmo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2paoNvG5Nmo)

------
LinuxBender
You are not crazy. There have been Kvetchers for hire since long before the
internet was a thing. They are useful when a business is being stubborn and
you can't afford a lawyer, or don't have solid legal grounds.

------
benj111
"Am I crazy?" Yes, but never underestimate what people will pay for.

------
docker_up
lol there's already an existing fetish called "Cash Masters" where people get
verbally abused and pay their abusers. This sounds pretty similar.

